# z28



## spacemule (Nov 18, 2009)

Was watching this and wanting it, but unfortunately, I'm broke. So, what do you think--was it a real z28? Awfully cheap if it was.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 19, 2009)

yea...I think it was real. To the best of my knowledge, they didnt put the 5.7 in anything other than the Z's. It did need paint though, so I dont think the price was that far off.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 19, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> yea...I think it was real. To the best of my knowledge, they didnt put the 5.7 in anything other than the Z's. It did need paint though, so I dont think the price was that far off.



Yeah, paint doesn't bother me. Interior was a little rough, but usable. They did put v-8s in non z28s. However, the z28 version is worth a little more. I think the car would be worth a paint job. For $1500, you could afford to put a little money in it.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Nov 19, 2009)

4th gen camaros came with only a few engines. Early cars 1993-1995 base cars had 3.4 v6 and in 95 the 3.4 was phased out for the 3800 series v6. 

93-97 z28's had LT1 v8 275-285hp depending on the year and in 1996 the SS model returned with a slightly hotter v8 called the LT4 rated at 330 hp. In 1998, the z28 and ss models were available with the all aluminum LS1 v8.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 19, 2009)

Love that sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpx5p5NeZRo


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 19, 2009)

No one bid on it because it was an automatic! LOL

Just another example of the economy hurting people. No one is looking for a daily driver with a big v-8 in it right now. Would be a sweet play around with car though.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 20, 2009)

spacemule said:


> They did put v-8s in non z28s.



93+ they didn't. That is a real Z28 but they should have stressed the TLC part. That "security" light needs to be looked at asap before you get a no start and a tow to the dealer. It would be a cheap fun car though. You could also find a 98+ Z28(LS1) for around $6-7K in better shape with more power. Or you could buy my '00 SS.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Nov 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> 93+ they didn't. That is a real Z28 but they should have stressed the TLC part. That "security" light needs to be looked at asap before you get a no start and a tow to the dealer. It would be a cheap fun car though. You could also find a 98+ Z28(LS1) for around $6-7K in better shape with more power. Or you could buy my '00 SS.:hmm3grin2orange:



Put a $1,500 price on it and I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 21, 2009)

Should have brought it Mule,you will regret it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Put a $1,500 price on it and I'll be there tomorrow.



Add another $27K and I will give you the addy.


----------



## streeter (Nov 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Was watching this and wanting it, but unfortunately, I'm broke. So, what do you think--was it a real z28? Awfully cheap if it was.



It is only a cheby, LOL.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> 93+ they didn't. That is a real Z28 but they should have stressed the TLC part. That "security" light needs to be looked at asap before you get a no start and a tow to the dealer. It would be a cheap fun car though. You could also find a 98+ Z28(LS1) for around $6-7K in better shape with more power. Or you could buy my '00 SS.:hmm3grin2orange:



technically they did put v-8 in non z-28 93-97 ... b4c option(cop cars). I had a 2000 ss... man that is the one car i regret selling. need a set of headers, non cat y-pipe and o2 sims for a ls1???


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> technically they did put v-8 in non z-28 93-97 ... b4c option(cop cars). I had a 2000 ss... man that is the one car i regret selling. need a set of headers, non cat y-pipe and o2 sims for a ls1???



I was referring to the common cars, haha. Stripped down B4Cs are kool, I'd like to have one as a drag only car. I got Mac mids, custom Y and sims on mine now. 

You a member over a LS1.com? They have a nice classifieds section and a wonderful AAG, great pics of girls if you like to look.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I was referring to the common cars, haha. Stripped down B4Cs are kool, I'd like to have one as a drag only car. I got Mac mids, custom Y and sims on mine now.
> 
> You a member over a LS1.com? They have a nice classifieds section and a wonderful AAG, great pics of girls if you like to look.



where's the pics of this car??? I loved my car, but between it and a couple bikes, my drivers licence was about to go away... so they got sold. now married w/ kids and drive a 93 ranger, but i got chainsaws to tinker with now


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Nov 24, 2009)

A true classic, puke stains and all


----------



## spacemule (Nov 24, 2009)

CORNFEDMIDGET said:


> A true classic, puke stains and all



Puke, or a leaking t top.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 24, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> where's the pics of this car??? I loved my car, but between it and a couple bikes, my drivers licence was about to go away... so they got sold. now married w/ kids and drive a 93 ranger, but i got chainsaws to tinker with now



I don't have any pics on my cpu, will have to take some next time I wash it. Will try to get some with it and the GF in a 2 pc. this summer also. 

Nothing special or modded all to heck, had big plans until I knew GM was going to kill it. Was going to go with a complete forged internal 383 with a Procharger. I was going to drop some serious cash into that car and know I'd never get half of it's value. Decided to do a few bolt ons and leave the rest stock. She just turned 10K miles a month ago. I love it but more into guns now and saving to build a shop w/ a lift.


----------

